

Bit bombs and other dangers - syntaxfree
http://dayvancowboy.org/2008/07/bit-bombs-and-other-dangers/

======
Herring
From the comments:

"I read about half-way through this, but I had to stop because I couldn’t
really handle the prose. Is there some sort of Non-profit organization that
helps needy programmers learn how to write?"

I think I just got an idea for a startup.

~~~
pchristensen
A frustrating, unprofitable one...

------
ars
Don't bother reading this.

He doesn't know what he's talking about.

Why would proving deflate correct have the slightest effect on the sizes of
files it can make?

It's very easy to compress a huge file full of zeros into a tiny one that
uncompresses surprisingly large. The fact that it works is not a bug.

I'm trying to understand what he's talking about and I can't. It's probably
best to ignore nonsense.

